# 2007 Towle Family Halloween



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

Recently posted in the "Showroom" some pictures of my props this year. Been lurking for over a year and now that I have actually learned some things on my own, ready to contribute to this forum. Here's a link to my Halloween graveyard this year. Unfortunately, blew a sound card on the new coffin prop I built right before showtime. Oh well - there is always next year.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I have never seen a video before that has thoroughly convinced me to try my hand at pneumatics. What a hoot. The scares are fairly tame but get the job done.

Do you have to have 3 compressors - one for each exhibit? I guess now I have new homework to do.

Super great work - the video was alot of fun to watch.


----------



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

I am using one medium size compressor but also have a portable air storage tank from Wal-Mart in line to double my storage capacity. The air cannon takes a bunch of air to get the right sound. The line from the compressor goes to a manifold that distributes the air to multiple props. If I remember right the manifold cost me about $10.00 at Home Depot.

Most of my props are controlled by microprocessor, but it wouldn't be that tough to run a couple of pushbuttons to SSR's to control the solenoid valves if you want to stay away from the programming and soldering.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great video... makes me want to add a couple pop-ups to my stuff.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome pneumatics! I have to try and build one of those reacher types myself. Great job.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

great job, love the animations!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I love the pneumatics. 

I obtained a free compressor from my last job and never put it to use. I also have a tank...but I'm a little intimidated by it. I guess just like edwood, I've got some homework ahead also.


----------



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

kerryike said:


> I love the pneumatics.
> 
> I obtained a free compressor from my last job and never put it to use. I also have a tank...but I'm a little intimidated by it. I guess just like edwood, I've got some homework ahead also.


It's not that tough unless you want your prop to be controlled by a microprocessor. The flailer in the video is really simple. One Pneumatic cylinder , one solenoid valve and two solid state relays off Ebay. A Radioshack cheap sound recorder card, a spring from Home Depot, a 9 volt wall wart and 3 pushbuttons.

Pick a prop design that you want to manually control and I'm sure you can get some help here.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

TSquared said:


> It's not that tough unless you want your prop to be controlled by a microprocessor. The flailer in the video is really simple. One Pneumatic cylinder , one solenoid valve and two solid state relays off Ebay. A Radioshack cheap sound recorder card, a spring from Home Depot, a 9 volt wall wart and 3 pushbuttons.
> 
> Pick a prop design that you want to manually control and I'm sure you can get some help here.


I'm not even familiar with the parts you mention...but the off season is definately learning time.

You mentioned pushbuttons. I assume nothing is controlled by a sensor then?

By the way, I don't want to sign off till I say: Thanks for the info. I'll get where I want to be thanks to folks like you here.


----------



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

kerryike said:


> I'm not even familiar with the parts you mention...but the off season is definately learning time.
> 
> You mentioned pushbuttons. I assume nothing is controlled by a sensor then?
> 
> By the way, I don't want to sign off till I say: Thanks for the info. I'll get where I want to be thanks to folks like you here.


You can control it with a sensor such as a PIR (motion detector) or mat switch, but you add a whole level of sophistication here. The sensor will output a signal. Something has to read that signal and then activate the prop. That is where the microprocessor and your program comes it. Would strongly suggest your first prop be manually activated. Besides, it is a lot more fun pushing the buttons at just the right time.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks again for the info. I have a couple other props that I use with pushbutton activation. If I build as much before 2008 as I'd like to, I may have to make my own mini command center.

Just dreaming now...but tomorrow it may reality


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The automation and sensor stuff I imagine is immensely satisfying just from a techno-mastery standpoint, but with a small handful of animations I just think I'd have more fun being able to set them off myself. Then it's more than just "Gotcha", it's "_I_ gotcha!" Something to giggle over... give a 10-year old the Red Button to a prop and they'll bang on that sucker like one of Skinner's rats after that first scream.

Good job, looks like everybody had fun. From the sound of it, _you_ certainly did!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That was fun to watch. Thanks for posting the vid.

It looks like hubby and I will be rolling out the compressor next year for sure.


----------



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

Revenant said:


> The automation and sensor stuff I imagine is immensely satisfying just from a techno-mastery standpoint, but with a small handful of animations I just think I'd have more fun being able to set them off myself. Then it's more than just "Gotcha", it's "_I_ gotcha!" Something to giggle over... give a 10-year old the Red Button to a prop and they'll bang on that sucker like one of Skinner's rats after that first scream.
> 
> Good job, looks like everybody had fun. From the sound of it, _you_ certainly did!


We have actually combined the two because the "Gotcha" is so satisfying. Although most of the props are microprocessor controlled, the triggers are a whole bunch of buttons or foot switches back at our table in the driveway. Everyone gets a button. When they push it, the prop goes through its routine. Everyone has a great time.


----------

